# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  کمک در gwt

## armin20

سلام 
میشه به طوره کامل برای یه تازه کار راه نصب gwt روی ابنتو رو بگید؟که با eclipse ترکیب بشه؟
مرسی

----------


## saeed_Z_F

برای اطلاعات کامل در این زمینه به لینک زیر مراجعه کن:
code.google.com/webtoolkit/

----------


## armin20

مرسی از راهنمای
اما راهی پیدا نشد که با command راهنمایی کنه که google home رو تنظیم کنم

لطف میکنی اگه دقیق راهنمایی کنی چون تازه کارم

----------

